# Duterte e lo sterminio di drogati e spacciatori. Le Iene. Video.



## admin (6 Marzo 2017)

Inchiesta de Le Iene nelle Filippine sullo sterminio di drogati e spacciatori (piaga sociale della nazione) ordinato dal neo presidente Rodrigo Duterte. Fino ad oggi, ne sono stati fatti fuori 6000 in tutto. 

Immagini molto crude.

VIDEO QUI -) iene.mediaset.it/puntate/2017/03/05/maisano-il-killer-dei-tossicodipendenti_10908.shtml


----------



## Eziomare (6 Marzo 2017)

Pazzesco a dir poco, ho visto il servizio delle Iene chiamato a gran voce dalla mia ragazza che era shockata dalle immagini, tra i vari aspetti macabri mi ha particolarmente colpito la non reazione delle persone alla vista dei cadaveri dei disgraziati tossici, alcuni davano persino l'impressione di avallare o quantomeno tollerare questa pratica nazistica.
Ma la comunita' internazionale ed in particolare gli zelanti ed eroici paladini americani con i loro Stati succursale restano a guardare? Casualmente rispetto a luoghi geopoliticamente poco influenti e sprovvisti di giacimenti e risorse da sfruttare non v'e' alcun interesse ad intervenire, eh?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Marzo 2017)

Io spero che gente come questo Duterte stia lontano il più possibile dalla politica italiana.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Non sarei particolarmente disperato per lo sterminio dei drogati e caldeggio quello degli spacciatori,

ma da un lato il mio spirito liberale impone che ognuno sia libero di drogarsi se vuol buttar via la sua vita, basta che non crei disturbo agli altri,

Dall'altro lato sappiamo bene che queste campagne sanguinarie sono sempre un pretesto per liberarsi degli oppositori politici...

Se l'ONU non fosse a sua volta un'associazione a delinquere in questi casi interverrebbe immediatamente,
preferisco stendere un velo pietoso sui paladini della giustizia e libertà, gli USA


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2017)

Immagini crude e forti e si possono discutere i metodi ed i modi, ok. In ogni caso, però, parliamo di drogati e spacciatori. Gentaglia che rappresenta una vera e propria piaga sociale e causa numerosi disagi al resto della popolazione onesta, tranquilla e lavoratrice.

P.S. Io in vita mia non ho mai fatto manco un tiro di canna. E sono assolutamente contrario a tutti i tipi di droga, dalla più leggera alla più devastante. Sbatterei in galera, e butterei la chiave, chi fa uso di questa roba sia in mezzo alla strada che nei posti pubblici.


----------



## juventino (6 Marzo 2017)

Detesto tossici e spacciatori e ritengo siano tra le prime cause del degrado sociale in ogni ambiente urbano, ma esiste un limite a tutto. È assolutamente vergognoso quel che sta succedendo nelle Filippine, non esiste incaricare squadroni della morte di uccidere a sangue freddo delle persone in questo modo. Oltre che in contrasto con i più elementari diritti umani, questa pratica rende chi compie queste stragi delle vere e proprie belve, non meno disgustose dei tossici e spacciatori che professano di combattere.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sarei particolarmente disperato per lo sterminio dei drogati e caldeggio quello degli spacciatori,
> 
> ma da un lato il mio spirito liberale impone che ognuno sia libero di drogarsi se vuol buttar via la sua vita, basta che non crei disturbo agli altri,
> 
> ...




No dai, il drogato è vittima, e te lo dice uno che per simili argomenti spesso viene definito da amici e conoscenti un nazifascista.

Diverso il discorso sugli spacciatori e su chi/cosa c'è dietro, in quel caso W Duterte


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Immagini crude e forti e si possono discutere i metodi ed i modi, ok. In ogni caso, però, parliamo di drogati e spacciatori. Gentaglia che rappresenta una vera e propria piaga sociale e causa numerosi disagi al resto della popolazione onesta, tranquilla e lavoratrice.
> 
> P.S. Io in vita mia non ho mai fatto manco un tiro di canna. E sono assolutamente contrario a tutti i tipi di droga, dalla più leggera alla più devastante. Sbatterei in galera, e butterei la chiave, chi fa uso di questa roba sia in mezzo alla strada che nei posti pubblici.


Concordo, ecco perchè non mi dispiace affatto di morti come Cucchi e simili, al di là del comportamento assolutamente da condannare della polizia penitenziaria.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo,* ecco perchè non mi dispiace affatto di morti come Cucchi e simili*, al di là del comportamento assolutamente da condannare della polizia penitenziaria.



Sbagli di brutto... ti vedo appassionato alle vicende pubbliche, ed è un merito, ma ancora troppo tremendamente sprovveduto...

Tossici e spacciatori nelle nostre carceri sono trattati con i guanti di velluto, te lo posso garantire per conoscenze dirette sia d'imputati, sia di avvocati,

se su Cucchi c'è stato un simile accanimento criminale (su questo non ci sono dubbi) addirittura con l'intervento pubblico di Giovanardi a difesa di questo sistema,
significa che Cucchi era a conoscenza di verità e/o nomi scomodi, e tutto l'apparato carcerario, agenti di custodia e medici, si è messo a disposizione per impedire di divulgarle... roba da banana republic


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbagli di brutto... ti vedo appassionato alle vicende pubbliche, ed è un merito, ma ancora troppo tremendamente sprovveduto...
> 
> Tossici e spacciatori nelle nostre carceri sono trattati con i guanti di velluto, te lo posso garantire per conoscenze dirette sia d'imputati, sia di avvocati,
> 
> ...


Infatti, ho detto che il comportamento delle forze dell'ordine in quel caso è da condannare, qualunque sia la causa. Io in ogni caso prendo le distanze sia dagli spacciatori che dallo stato criminale come quello italiano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2017)

Fa bene, approvo questo metodo


----------



## Marilson (6 Marzo 2017)

Duterte e' un moderato dai


----------



## .Nitro (6 Marzo 2017)

C'è un principio di base al quale credo dovrebbero aderire tutti,ovvero ogni individuo può fare quello che vuole basta che non danneggia gli altri. Chi fa uso ed è dipendente si prende le sue responsabilità e le conseguenze negative che comporta. 
L'immagine generale di chi condanna credo sia quella del tossico buttato in mezzo alla strada,magari con pesanti difficoltà economiche,ma se si vuole usare questo principio in linea generale allora probabilmente non rimarrà più nessuno. La droga è usata in qualsiasi ambito sociale,tra le persone con i soldi la percentuale va a finire è anche maggiore,viene usata tra imprenditore,avvocati,medici,politici,da una altissima percentuale di artisti o persone nel mondo dello spettacolo.
Allora si prenda questa decisione in modo che riguardi tutti e non solo verso chi è più in difficoltà, soprattutto economiche.


----------



## Eziomare (6 Marzo 2017)

.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2017)

Sono esseri umani, non diciamo cavolate.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono esseri umani, non diciamo cavolate.



Considera che la storia e purtroppo anche la cronaca, insegnano che raramente gli essere umani sono nelle mani di altri esseri umani


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Marzo 2017)

Quando ho visto il servizio sono rimasta senza parole,vedere un bimbo di 6 anni in una bara, ucciso insieme al padre nella loro casa dalla polizia è inaccettabile, che poi i poliziotti a quanto pare vanno ad uccidere gli stessi spacciatori che prima proteggevano e li ammazzano proprio per paura di essere tirati in ballo . Mi dispiace anche leggere commenti che giustificano questo sterminio, perché è quello che sta succedendo nelle Filippine e sembra che a nessuno importi di questa cosa. Gli spacciatori fanno schifo ma non si possono ammazzare migliaia di innocenti per colpirli.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2017)

Sbagliate a guardare la loro situazione con la nostra visione occidentale. Avete visto che lì, quando vedono un uomo ammazzato a terra, non hanno la minima reazione, anzi, ridono? Le Filippine sono devastate dal problema della droga e della criminalità. Se non fosse così, avrebbe mai potuto vincere un estremista come Duterte?

Poi, sono d'accordo con voi: ok i drogati e gli spacciatori. Ma i bambini, no.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2017)

Leggere alcuni commenti pro-Duterte mette i brividi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sbagliate a guardare la loro situazione con la nostra visione occidentale. Avete visto che lì, quando vedono un uomo ammazzato a terra, non hanno la minima reazione, anzi, ridono?* Le Filippine sono devastate dal problema della droga e della criminalità. Se non fosse così, avrebbe mai potuto vincere un estremista come Duterte?
> 
> Poi, sono d'accordo con voi: ok i drogati e gli spacciatori. Ma i bambini, no.



Questo praticamente è un usanza in quasi tutto il mondo tranne che in Europa, esclusi forse i balcani, sopratutto in America latina, Africa e buona parte dell'Asia, ma anche in molte zone dei "civili" USA.
Purtroppo la globalizzazione temo che spingerà socialmente più l'Europa indietro di 100 anni che il resto del mondo in avanti.


----------



## juventino (6 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sbagliate a guardare la loro situazione con la nostra visione occidentale. Avete visto che lì, quando vedono un uomo ammazzato a terra, non hanno la minima reazione, anzi, ridono? Le Filippine sono devastate dal problema della droga e della criminalità. Se non fosse così, avrebbe mai potuto vincere un estremista come Duterte?
> 
> Poi, sono d'accordo con voi: ok i drogati e gli spacciatori. Ma i bambini, no.



Quindi la soluzione più congrua è scatenare una strage di persone? Operata per altro da gruppi paramilitari estranei alle forze dell'ordine? E in cui se sei innocente e capiti nel posto sbagliato ci rimetti la pelle? 
Io non penso che risolvere i problemi di un paese sia una cosa facile oppure che esistano formule correrte e sbagliate a prescindere, ma di certo far partire una carneficina del genere non può essere una soluzione.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quindi la soluzione più congrua è scatenare una strage di persone? Operata per altro da gruppi paramilitari estranei alle forze dell'ordine? E in cui se sei innocente e capiti nel posto sbagliato ci rimetti la pelle?
> Io non penso che risolvere i problemi di un paese sia una cosa facile oppure che esistano formule correrte e sbagliate a prescindere, ma di certo far partire una carneficina del genere non può essere una soluzione.


Penso che [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] intendeva il fatto che per risolvere i problemi da quelle parti si utilizzino soluzioni più barbare e che loro ritengono pure efficaci. Io penso che bisognerebbe semplicemente far rispettare le regole e punire i malfattori. Però quando vedi molti spacciatori in giro liberi di spacciare la notte ti girano i maroni e magari, scherzosamente sia chiaro, ti vengono affermazioni del tipo: "ci vorrebbe un Duterte anche qui". E si sbrighi il nostro paese a trovare una via, ma non solo per gli spacciatori, ma anche su casi come l'immigrazione incontrollata, sennò nel corso degli anni molta gente potrebbe per rabbia pure agire come quelle forze militari. E la troppa rabbia genera violenza.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo praticamente è un usanza in quasi tutto il mondo tranne che in Europa, esclusi forse i balcani, sopratutto in America latina, Africa e buona parte dell'Asia, ma anche in molte zone dei "civili" USA.
> Purtroppo la globalizzazione temo che spingerà socialmente più l'Europa indietro di 100 anni che il resto del mondo in avanti.


Sai che non hai tutti i torti? Se l'europa continuerà ad ospitare gente che giustifica gli omicidi in nome di Allah il cui ingresso viene giustificato dai potenti ci potrebbe anche essere un regresso da questo punto di vista. Ma poi vedi che certi paesi come gli USA hanno votato Trump e tiri un sospiro di sollievo. Speriamo che la Francia non si faccia ingannare da quel pallista schiavo della finanza di Macron.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quindi la soluzione più congrua è scatenare una strage di persone? Operata per altro da gruppi paramilitari estranei alle forze dell'ordine? E in cui se sei innocente e capiti nel posto sbagliato ci rimetti la pelle?
> Io non penso che risolvere i problemi di un paese sia una cosa facile oppure che esistano formule correrte e sbagliate a prescindere, ma di certo far partire una carneficina del genere non può essere una soluzione.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] intendeva il fatto che per risolvere i problemi da quelle parti si utilizzino soluzioni più barbare e per loro efficaci. Io penso che bisognerebbe semplicemente far rispettare le regole e punire i malfattori. Però quando vedi molti spacciatori in giro liberi di spacciare la notte ti girano i maroni e magari, scherzosamente sia chiaro, ti vengono affermazioni del tipo: "ci vorrebbe un Duterte anche qui". E si sbrighi il nostro paese a trovare una via, ma non solo per gli spacciatori, ma anche su casi come l'immigrazione incontrollata, sennò nel corso degli anni molta gente potrebbe per rabbia pure agire come quelle forze militari. E la troppa rabbia genera violenza.



Concordo con Juventino il linea di massima, voglio però giustificare molti, considerando che questo è un forum e spesso si danno risposte di "petto" senza entrare nelle reali conseguenze, voglio sperare che se si desse una pistola in mano a questi forumisti e la si puntasse verso la tempia di un sospetto drogato, la reazione fosse più umana e meno spietata... solo un vero delinquente alla fine sarebbe realmente in grado di spingerlo 

Però occorre considerare anche un altra cosa, in quelle parti del mondo, così come in parte del Sud America, gli spacciatori non sono semplici associazioni delinquenziali come da noi in occidente, sono molto inseriti nel tessuto sociale e per poterli realmente stroncare devi dar vita a una sorta di guerra civile, in cui come sempre poi ci vanno inesorabilmente di mezzo anche persone non del tutto coinvolte.


Per fare un esempio con l'Italia è come se vorresti eradicare veramente il concetto di Mafia, non dovresti solo stroncare i delinquenti veri e propri, ma in alcune zone del Sud Italia anche semplici cittadini assolutamente solidali, che riconoscono le Cosche mafiose ancor prima dello stato, pur essendo magari essenzialmente "onesti".


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

Può essere che nelle Filippine abbiano un problema grave di contenimento del fenomeno, non credo vogliano riempire le carceri di questi spacciatori e quindi eliminano il problema alla radice; così non fosse dovrebbero cercare di recuperare persone che ci ricascano al 90% e al 100% hanno creato problemi a sé stessi e ad altre persone, in parole povere è come se attuassero la pena di morte verso criminali, c'è chi ha ucciso una persona e sconta l'ergastolo e c'è chi va in giro a rovinare la salute a molte ma molte più persone commettendo di fatto un reato molto più grave, anzi oserei dire molteplice.
Poi figuriamoci, nelle Filippine appena entri nel giro non ne esci vivo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per fare un esempio con l'Italia è come se vorresti eradicare veramente il concetto di Mafia, non dovresti solo stroncare i delinquenti veri e propri, ma in alcune zone del Sud Italia anche semplici cittadini assolutamente solidali, che riconoscono le Cosche mafiose ancor prima dello stato, pur essendo magari essenzialmente "onesti".


Assolutamente. Per dire, a Casal di Principe (non abito lì per fortuna ma conosco la situazione perchè sono del casertano) la camorra ha a tutti gli effetti il comando.


----------



## Doctore (6 Marzo 2017)

si ma il problema è sempre il solito in tutte le società...Dove c'e miseria prevale la componente criminale come la mafia,camorra,narcotraffico ecc...non esiste al mondo che in una società dove ti da l'opportunità di vivere una vita dignitosa la criminalità la faccia da padrone.
Mettiamo caso che l europa iniziasse ad impoverirsi in modo tragico e apocalittico...non saremo poi cosi diversi da quei paesi e popolazioni che oggi definiamo ''barbari''.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quindi la soluzione più congrua è scatenare una strage di persone? Operata per altro da gruppi paramilitari estranei alle forze dell'ordine? E in cui se sei innocente e capiti nel posto sbagliato ci rimetti la pelle?
> Io non penso che risolvere i problemi di un paese sia una cosa facile oppure che esistano formule correrte e sbagliate a prescindere, ma di certo far partire una carneficina del genere non può essere una soluzione.



Questo non lo so e non può saperlo nessuno, se non loro. Però mi viene il dubbio che, se siano arrivati a tanto, purtroppo non credo che Lì (e sottolineo Lì) esistano tante altre soluzioni all'enorme problema della droga e della delinquenza.

Tra l'altro si sottovaluta il fatto che, nonostante la crudeltà, l'80% dei filippini è favorevole ai metodi di Duterte. Quindi le cose sono due: o sono tutti matti, o la situazione è talmente fuori da ogni regola umana che non si può risolvere in altri modi.


----------



## vota DC (6 Marzo 2017)

Avete presente le donne e i bambini che attaccano la polizia quando viene arrestato il loro parente boss? Nelle Filippine se la polizia li ammazza non cambia molto: senza la protezione del boss arriva la vendetta tramite linciaggio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Marzo 2017)

Direi che là ci son buoni motivi per smettere o per non iniziare, e per non spacciare.


----------



## Heaven (6 Marzo 2017)

. [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui


----------

